# Canon EF or RF: Shooting Medium Format Lenses with Kipon Adapter



## cayenne (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi all,

I was surfing YouTube the other day, and came upon videos showing modern DSLR's and even mirrorless shooting with adapters using older Medium format lenses.

I saw examples of using adapters by Kipon that worked for EF and RF mounts, and mostly using Mamayia 645 lenses which seem to be fairly highly thought of, but can be still had in good condition for not that much money....

Here's an example: Canon goes Medium Format - EOS R + Kipon Baveyes MF Focal Reducer Review

It seems to be a bit of a speed booster set up....

As you might have seen from some of my other posts, aside from Canon, I've been dabbling with some medium format film shooting, and this caught my eye, as what might be a fun crossing of the two....

Has anyone had any experience with these adapters and shooting older medium format lenses on their more modern digital FF cameras?

If so, please give me your thoughts and impressions.

I'm always looking for fun new lenses that don't cost an arm and a leg to play with....the adapters aren't cheap, but with a one time buy, you can then use a number of cheaper lenses on them....

Anyway, thanks in advance for any input!!!

cayenne


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 21, 2019)

I'd rather rely on Novoflex adapters...
Advantage of MF lenses, highest quality ones !!! is that one uses only the centre of the image circle, so, far less vignetting, better sharpness distribution. It's worth a try.
PS: Vintage Hasselblad (Zeiss) lenses aren't expensive either.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 6, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> I'd rather rely on Novoflex adapters...
> Advantage of MF lenses, highest quality ones !!! is that one uses only the centre of the image circle, so, far less vignetting, better sharpness distribution. It's worth a try.
> PS: Vintage Hasselblad (Zeiss) lenses aren't expensive either.




OH thank you!!

I"ll have to look into that.

I'm always for getting multi-use out of any lenses I buy....and always fun to get a unique combinations and the looks that might come up with....

cayenne


----------

